
Traffic patterns of how SMBs are affected by Covid in Europe, USA and Africa - kimi
https://www.queuemetrics.com/blog/2020/03/30/covid-and-smb-call-centers/?lid=H168
======
uppi
Asterisk is still alive then? so long ago.

~~~
kimi
It's not only Asterisk PBXs - I'd say most of it is telcos who added it on to
their own switches, and send us data that can be translated. But yes, Asterisk
is alive and well, even for very significant contact centers.

